# Phoenix Nib ????



## Bean_Counter (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey all I looked over at classic-nibs and saw they had a Phoenix nib. Anyone ever used one? Opinions?

Thanks


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 12, 2016)

Michael, I saw them also, but haven't bought any yet.

Did you notice there are two very different feed housings on the "triples" -- almost looks like one is the old Bock #5 and the other is the Bock #6, though the nib descriptions imply they are all #6 nibs.

I've asked for clarification.


----------



## Mr Vic (Sep 12, 2016)

They only say top German manufacture. Since they already sell the Bock I wouldn't be surprised if they are Bock. The engraving would require a large order to justify the stamping.


----------



## Bean_Counter (Sep 13, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Michael, I saw them also, but haven't bought any yet.
> 
> Did you notice there are two very different feed housings on the "triples" -- almost looks like one is the old Bock #5 and the other is the Bock #6, though the nib descriptions imply they are all #6 nibs.
> 
> I've asked for clarification.



Duncan I did notice that but didn't pay much attention to it since the main description said they will fit the junior series pens. I don't really have a reason to need the triples. But maybe that question can be answered in this thread also.


----------



## ExcaliburCraftworks (Sep 13, 2016)

The Phoenix Nib Triple on The Classic Nib website are housed in a 6 MM Bock Housing, however the nib is not manufactured by Bock. However as stated a high quality German manufacturer does make our nibs to the Classic Nib design specifications.  All of our Phoenix Nibs are 6 MM in size. Please email the company any other questions or feel free to call the contact number on the website.


----------

